# LB burial?



## Quiksilver22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Can you bury a PVC LB in dirt or does it have to be exposed for access?
Is readily accessible ok, as in just covered with dirt?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Paging B4T! B4T! B4T to the General Electrical Discussion!


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Quiksilver22 said:


> Can you bury a PVC LB in dirt or does it have to be exposed for access?
> Is readily accessible ok, as in just covered with dirt?


Is said LB listed for direct burial?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Paging B4T! B4T! B4T to the General Electrical Discussion!


:laughing: Did I mention :laughing:?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I know there is a 6 joke minimum before someone helps but I got to get to bed so...

314.29


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Chris was actually joking. It's 319.24


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Big John said:


> Chris was actually joking. It's 319.24


:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Quiksilver22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hmm it's pretty much what I thought. If the pipe is right at grade level, I might just leave the pipe exposed around lb and I should be ok.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Quiksilver22 said:


> Can you bury a PVC LB in dirt or does it have to be exposed for access?
> Is readily accessible ok, as in just covered with dirt?


You can't be serious.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Oh, geeze... Everybody down!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> You can't be serious.


Oh come on, like a guy from NJ has not buried a few things. :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Oh come on, like a guy from NJ has not buried a few things. :laughing:


yea...but we don't broadcast it :laughing:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Celtic said:


> yea...but we don't broadcast it :laughing:


Allright... for the last time... where is Hoffa?

Pete


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> Allright... for the last time... where is Hoffa?
> 
> Pete


I am pretty sure, right where they left him.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was on a job where there were buried T's. Temp power was fed from the "T" with the thought it would be pulled out and the permanent ckt would be pulled straight through. Wasn't on site when it was installed, but got to pull it out and pull in the new. Dumbest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Quiksilver22 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm gonna just rip the lb out and try and get a 90 long sweep in its place.
I guess this is where the heat and rushing gets you.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Quiksilver22 said:


> Can you bury a PVC LB in dirt or does it have to be exposed for access?
> Is readily accessible ok, as in just covered with dirt?


You mean like this?


----------



## Quiksilver22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeh, that's my scenario


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Quiksilver22 said:


> Yeh, that's my scenario


Don't do it. :no:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

btharmy said:


> You mean like this?





Quiksilver22 said:


> Yeh, that's my scenario



[Devil's Advocate]
What if a LL/R was used and not an LB ?


----------



## Quiksilver22 (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess I just needed to hear it again that it has to be done. After what I went through driving the damn hole, the last thing I want to do is redo it.
But it's gotta be done right.
Thanks guys


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Quiksilver22 said:


> I guess I just needed to hear it again that it has to be done. After what I went through driving the damn hole, the last thing I want to do is redo it.
> But it's gotta be done right.
> Thanks guys


Why did you do it wrong in the first place?


----------



## Quiksilver22 (Nov 21, 2012)

I had high hopes it'd be ok if i didn't bury it and just dug around it.
Stupid move


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

btharmy said:


> You mean like this?


In somebody's mind hat made a lot of sense. If it has screws in it, you probably aren't supposed to bury it in dirt since it is designed to be opened. 

Rocket science electrical work isn't, mmhmm.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

btharmy said:


> You mean like this?


 I don't think that's likely to be permanently buried, but I wouldn't have put EMT in contact with the earth if I could help it.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Sometimes this place is better than comedy central. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Sometimes this place is better than comedy central. :laughing:


 That is definitely half the reason I like it here.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Big John said:


> That is definitely half the reason I like it here.


Yea, I spend way more time over here than over at MH.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Quiksilver22 said:


> Can you bury a PVC LB in dirt or does it have to be exposed for access?
> Is readily accessible ok, as in just covered with dirt?


Some questions boggle my mind here.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe he could just install a window well around it!!:laughing::laughing: Redo the landscape and use an elbow with the LB so you can lay it horizontal? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

wendon said:


> Maybe he could just install a window well around it!!:laughing::laughing: Redo the landscape and use an elbow with the LB so you can lay it horizontal? :laughing::laughing:


This ^


They make those small window well dirt barrier things for crawlspace vents.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Celtic said:


> [Devil's Advocate]
> What if a LL/R was used and not an LB ?


Agreed... an LL/R and maybe shorten run before 90 to gain some ground clearance if possible...


----------



## Quiksilver22 (Nov 21, 2012)

All fixed


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Quiksilver22 said:


> All fixed




...and an easier job of pulling the wires too


----------



## Quiksilver22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes, karma for the win


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Quiksilver22 said:


> View attachment 27078
> 
> All fixed


Should not that pvc be burried 18" ? Looks like it will be barely covered ?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Celtic said:


> yea...but we don't broadcast it :laughing:


He is talking boxes not those missing hookers.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> He is talking boxes not those missing hookers.


...thats in Shock Docs area.


NJ is a family-orientated State :thumbsup:












:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

wendon said:


> Maybe he could just install a window well around it!!:laughing::laughing: Redo the landscape and use an elbow with the LB so you can lay it horizontal? :laughing::laughing:


That's exactly what needs to be done.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> This ^
> 
> 
> They make those small window well dirt barrier things for crawlspace vents.
> ...


To keep the water out! Very important. :jester:


----------

